# Large coffee urn as wax melter?



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

Not too much time; a 5 10 gallon water heater has a 1500w element.
Are you figuring on having the hot water thermosyphon to the top and melt the wax below?
If so, you would have to make sure you always had a flow path from the top to the bottom; you couldn't let it solidify.
I'd imagine the water would get quite close to boiling.
Let us know if you go ahead with it...try it outside first.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Just convection heat exchange (fancy book-larnin' for "letting it sit" ), no recirc pump or anything like that. I suppose I could just get it and see what it does temperature-wise to a few gallons of water, but if it doesn't work well I just know I'll keep the darn thing. Can't let anything go that might have a use "someday".


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I would be wary of any direct heat without a thermostat.
I made one of these and use with a candy thermometer.
http://www.candletech.com/general-information/do-it-yourself-wax-melter/
It works well for small batches,ie 3-4 lbs for cleaning with water,a little more with just wax.
Hints:
drill hole about 1/2 in above the bottom and debris stays below pipe

set thermostat at just below 200

I use 2 stages.1st with water to remove honey and lg debris.melt wax,turn off heat and let sit.remove wax block when cool.Scrape any debris off the bottom of the cake.I use a12d nail on a string tied to a stick resting on the rim to pull out the block
2nd stage just wax,heat to about 160 and run through grease filter,coffee filter,paper towel etc.

when using water,don't fill more than 3/4 full.I use about 2 in of water and add wax as it melts,stirring whenever heat comes on.The water WILL boil,causing violent bubbling

work safe: glasses,gloves,stable work surface etc Buy a fire extinguisher

Don't work in your kitchen.Wax splatters and you'll be sleeping in the dog house.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Sorry,sent twice


----------



## crouch candles (May 8, 2013)

I make candles and have used a converted coffe urn as a wax melter for years. 















It holds 15lbs of wax flakes which melts completely in about 90 minutes. What I didn't like is that after I had it plugged on for a few hours, the wax was so hot that it burned off much of the fragrance oil that I add to it. I ordered an adjustable therm-o-disc (90 -130) that opens at 130 degrees (Soy wax has a low melting point) and it works perfectly. The spigot hole was bored out to accomidate a threaded brass fitting where I connected a manual open/close valve and 5" piece of tubing which allows for dispensing melted wax into a measuring cup or jar. This is a great way to melt and dispense your wax if you are making alot of candles. I hope this helps


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I just bought a cheap 2 quart crock pot at Wally World last week and melted several pounds of wax for coating pierco foundation. It worked well, just have to chunk up the wax and stir often.


----------

